# Customer didnt accept Bid



## Donnie D. (Feb 27, 2013)

well i got called to tile 3 big bathroom in a newly build house..over 750 square feet of tile..2 stand up mud base showers,2 tub surrounds,jacuzzis surround.and the floors in each bathroom..i will install all backer board and apply waterproofing membrane.set tile..install ditra on all floors and then tile..install tile around jacuzzis..the materials alone r over $1400..3 to 4 weeks of work for me doing the job alone..i bid the job at $7900..the customer excepts to pay $2 per square ft!! LOL!! with him supplying the materials which they dont know what to get..i thought i gave him a fair price

i supply 

-ditra underlayment,waterproofing membrane,setting materials,backer board screws.

customer supplies

tile,grout,backer board


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Donnie D. said:


> well i got called to tile 3 big bathroom in a newly build house..over 750 square feet of tile..2 stand up mud base showers,2 tub surrounds,jacuzzis surround.and the floors in each bathroom..i will install all backer board and apply waterproofing membrane.set tile..install ditra on all floors and then tile..install tile around jacuzzis..the materials alone r over $1400..3 to 4 weeks of work for me doing the job alone..i bid the job at $7900..the customer excepts to pay $2 per square ft!! LOL!! with him supplying the materials which they dont know what to get..i thought i gave him a fair price
> 
> i supply
> 
> ...


Sounds fair. Was this job a recommendation or cold call?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Gotta love people who are clueless.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

If you're getting all the jobs you bid on, you're bidding too low. 
Keep up the good work and get more bids out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Price actually sounds pretty low to me, especially if you are running 750 sqft of ditra under all that tile.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

After reading that, I figure I probably won't be getting the bathroom job I just bid.


----------



## Donnie D. (Feb 27, 2013)

yea and i am in jersey..so the price i think was fair..240 square feet was ditra install for the floor..the rest was walls all with hanging backer board,waterproofing and setting tile


----------



## Donnie D. (Feb 27, 2013)

no i found this guy on craigs list..so i called him,he asked me to come by and check out the job after he kept asking what do i charge per square foot..i told him i dont charge like that,that i would need to see the job and go from there..so i checked it out.took my measurements..got my numbers together and gave him a bid..


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

You must have heard the warning bells before you even sat down at the desk to pencil that quote.

Big job and searching for highly skilled trades on Craigs List---

Asking for square foot prices----

Be glad you did not have to work for this 'customer'------some things are for the best.

By the way----your price sounded quite reasonable----


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Ditto on all of the above. I did have someone tell me last year that they were getting bids for $2 per foot. I said I could match that as long as we were only talking about installation materials.:jester:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

That right there is the issue. CL shoppers. I will put money on it someone told him they could do it for the price he wanted to hear. It may not get finished or done right but the customer will get his cheap ass price he was looking for.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> That right there is the issue. CL shoppers. I will put money on it someone told him they could do it for the price he wanted to hear. It may not get finished or done right but the customer will get his cheap ass price he was looking for.


That pretty much sums it up right there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Donnie D. (Feb 27, 2013)

mikeswoods said:


> You must have heard the warning bells before you even sat down at the desk to pencil that quote.
> 
> Big job and searching for highly skilled trades on Craigs List---
> 
> ...


thats good to know..thanx


----------



## Donnie D. (Feb 27, 2013)

Sir Mixalot said:


> That pretty much sums it up right there. :thumbsup:


got that right


----------



## MarkNoV (Apr 29, 2006)

No one will pay a one-man show $6500 for 3 weeks of labor.

Mark


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I told him I could do it for 1900 bucks, just needed 1700 down in cash and then I won't show back up.:whistling

He is getting a good deal on a lesson though. :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

MarkNoV said:


> No one will pay a one-man show $6500 for 3 weeks of labor.
> 
> Mark



Bull crap. I can and do get more then that. I like to make money, not get extra practice.


----------



## MarkNoV (Apr 29, 2006)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I can and do get more than that. I like to make money, not get extra practice.


So do I, however, if a guy would show up with a tile saw, a drill, a plastic bucket and some hand tools and told me that he is was going to tear up my house for three weeks in exchange for $6500 I would laugh.

A one-man show is not perceived as a serious business by most people.

Mark


----------



## Tower (Nov 3, 2011)

MarkNoV said:


> So do I, however, if a guy would show up with a tile saw, a drill, a plastic bucket and some hand tools and told me that he is was going to tear up my house for three weeks in exchange for $6500 I would laugh.
> 
> A one-man show is not perceived as a serious business by most people.
> 
> Mark


Wow, you're a real d**k.

The economy in Mtl must be terrible.


----------

